

Ask HN: At what startups are the best engineering teams? - basdevries

The question is pretty straightforward: I&#x27;m exploring my options to move to a new startup and I&#x27;m wondering if anyone knows any engineering team that has awesomely smart people&#x2F;team.
======
shogun21
Your question's not really that straightforward. Are you looking for different
fields/markets that attract smart people? Or specific companies?

Instead of trying to find the "smartest team", look for startups that offer
positions in what you like doing or are working on a problem you're passionate
about.

